# Need Book Suggestions (re: Satan, etc.)



## RevZach (Jul 28, 2009)

I am looking to do some reading (before doing some writing) about
* Satan and his origins
* The aspect of amillennial theology wherein we discuss Satan's already being bound/defeated/banished ("I saw Satan fall like lightning," etc.)
* The enemy's two strategies: lion (persecution, overt attack) and serpent (infiltrate, introduce error) and how they show up through the metanarrative of Scripture
* The relationship between the devil and the world and the devil and the flesh.
* The biblical response to demonic activity in light of the fact that Satan has already been bound and defeated.

I would greaty appreciate any _specific books/articles_ that you might suggest!

Soli Deo Gloria,


Zachary Bartels
Pastor, Judson Memorial Baptist Church (ABC-USA)
Lansing, Michigan


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 28, 2009)

This man has some good ones link under "Books I've Written"


----------



## ADKing (Jul 29, 2009)

You would probably be interested in Frederick S Leahy's book _Satan Cast Out_ published by Banner of Truth. It covers most of those topics you listed. Leahy was a minister in the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland.


----------



## RevZach (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the suggestions; I shall seek these out (Baker Books, used section in Grand Rapids=heaven).

Any others...?


----------



## Berean (Jul 29, 2009)

If you get desperate

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Satan-Alive-Well-Planet-Earth/dp/0310277914]Amazon.com: Satan Is Alive and Well on Planet Earth (0025986277918): Hal Lindsey, Carole C. Carlson: Books[/ame]


----------



## JM (Jul 29, 2009)

While we're at it...
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Satan-Motives-Lewis-Sperry-Chafer/dp/0825423449]Amazon.com: Satan: His Motives & Methods (9780825423444): Lewis Sperry Chafer: Books[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Bible-Future-Anthony-Hoekema/dp/0802808514/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248888705&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: The Bible and the Future (9780802808516): Anthony A. Hoekema: Books[/ame]


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi:

_Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices_, by Thomas Brooks - Banner of Truth Puritan Paperback.

_The Christian in Complete Armor_, by William Gurnell.

Adam King mentioned _Satan Cast Out_ - though I was a bit disappointed by the author's denial that Satan has a kingdom.

_More Than Conquorors_, by William Hendrickson.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## JM (Jul 29, 2009)

SGCB | THE CHRISTIAN WARFARE AGAINST THE DEVIL, WORLD & FLESH


----------



## RevZach (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks...*

Thus far, this has been helpful in confirming that I am on the right track. 

Hoekema's book was the last nail in my Dispensationalism several years ago. Kim's two books, I was able to read before they even came out (as my wife works for the publisher), and Hal Lindsey's piece of...er...work is exactly what I'm trying to counter with what I'm writing.

I have to admit that I find Hendriksen's Revelation commentary a little vague at times, but I guess better to be vague than to identify the locusts from the pit as a specific 1970s attack helicopter. 

The others I have not heard of, and they shall constitute the remainder of my summer reading list.

Thanks again!
-Zachary

P.S.
*CalvinandHodges said:*


> Adam King mentioned Satan Cast Out - though I was a bit disappointed by the author's denial that Satan has a kingdom.



Does anyone know of a thread here on the board discussing this topic?


----------

